# فيديوهات فلاش بلاير عمليات تكرير البترول



## اسلام عبد الرحمان (8 أغسطس 2007)

هذا رابط به مقاطع فيديو تقنية التكرير وبعض الحوادث مثل الأنفجارات :73: التى تحدث اثناء عمليات التكرير
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DULYnYwHP5s


----------



## حامل راية التوحيد (11 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شكرا على على هذه المقاطع المفيده


----------



## asal_80_77 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور على ما تفعل اخى الافاضل


----------



## asal_80_77 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور على ما تفعل اخىالفاضل


----------



## احمد العروشي (20 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي على المجهود الرائع 
ومزيدا من ألتالق والابداع لموقعنا الرائع


----------



## رشيد الخولي (21 سبتمبر 2007)

thank you man very


----------



## هــنــدســة (21 سبتمبر 2007)

يعيطيك العافية , مشكور 
ولا تحرمنا من مزيدك


----------



## سمو الامير (9 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشكووووووووووووووووور أخي العزيز على المقاطع المفيدة جدااااااااا

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس التكرير أحمد (10 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي على المجهود


----------



## توكلت على الله (10 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووور اخي والله مفيد هذا الموقع


----------



## خالد عماد الدين (15 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## heart engineering (10 ديسمبر 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## الفنك (12 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي
ممكن اعرف كيف انزل المقطع


----------



## البقالطة (13 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## سيد مصطفى سيد (14 ديسمبر 2007)

gazak allah khaira


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (15 ديسمبر 2007)

اسف الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## adel hashim (23 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على هذا المقطع وسوف يفيدنى كثيرا


----------



## طارق الكثيري (23 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------

